# Problema con monitor...juega con el brillo..se aclara se oscurece



## adri_ariel_05 (Ago 26, 2008)

hola..a todos..tengo un problema con un monitor...que es el que estoy usando...resulta que estudio en una escuela tecnica de electronica...y un dia mi vieja me dice que encontro un monitor para que lo desarme ya que cuando recien empezaba en la escuela estaba re copado con desoldar componentes...pero como no tenia monitor mi maquina....lo compartia con la de mi viejo cambiando el enchufe cada ves( un embole) se me ocurrio enchufarlo..el monitor prendio lo mas bien sin ningun problema y anda perfecto salvo por un pequeño o grande problema...se ve muy escuro...tiene escases de brillo..los colores se ven perfecto..la imagen nitida no se mueve para nada (en muchos monitores se re mueve la imagen cuando estan gastados) se ve nitido y nada borroso pero todo color que corresponda a la gama de los oscuros directamente se ve negro..y los claros se ven mas negros de lo que tienen que verse...es decir que no se puede ver una pelicula ni jugar a un juego oscuro porque se ve muy mal...mi solucion momentanea era subir el brillo desde el control de nvidia pero los colores claros se ven muy claros...tendiendo al blanco. El defectuoso es el monitor porque probe con otro y se ve bien...resulta que me a empezado a hacer algo nuevo el monitor...que el brillo aumente a veces...y despues se oscuresca otra ves...el estado normal es oscuro pero se pone a jugar con el brillo y jugo tanto que en una ocacion se veia bien pero se estropea rapido...este cambio se produce solo es decir si le pego al monitor no pasa nada..es decir no es algo que esta suelto...como llego a verse bien quisas es un problema solucionable ya que antes tenia en claro que estaba el tubo muerto pero habiendose producido este cambio puede que no....perdon por el discurso espero haber sido claro muchas gracias chau


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 26, 2008)

Esa descripcion parece corresponder a un electrolitico seco.  Acostumbra ser el que te filtra la tension de polarizacion de una de las grillas del tubo.

Obviamente, no es lo unico que te puede producir ese efecto, eso es nada mas que un fuerte candidato para empezar a revisar.


----------



## snowboard (Ago 26, 2008)

SI es un TRC y si te animas puedes abrir el monitor y ajustar los controles internos de brillo, generalmente al extremo del tubo.
Ten mucho cuidado de no tocar nada con las manos desnudas, usa un destornillador con aislación, esto porque las tensiones de una pantalla suelen ser muy altas (mas de 10000 V).

saludos y....cuidado


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ago 26, 2008)

gracias por responder...sabia lo de la tensión tienen idea del tiempo que hay que esperar para que esa tensión desaparesca? creo que puede ser un electrolitico...porque el monitor no se queda oscuro siempre...a veces se aclara un poco solo...por eso no creo que regulandole el brillo asi nomas  se arregle....masomenos que aspecto tiene un electrolitico seco? gracias saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 26, 2008)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> ....masomenos que aspecto tiene un electrolitico seco?


Exactamente el mismo que cuando esta sano.
Cuando la corriente que les circula es importante (como cuando esta asociados a tensiones de alimentacion) se hinchan y a veces explotan, pero no es este el caso.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ago 26, 2008)

y viendo la plaqueta del monitor....existe alguna forma de darce cuenta cual puede estar dañado..saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 27, 2008)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> y viendo la plaqueta del monitor....existe alguna forma de darce cuenta cual puede estar dañado..saludos


Salvo los casos en que el elemento esta carbonizado/quebrado/reventado, no hay forma.  Por eso se acostumbra usar instrumentos de medicion.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ago 27, 2008)

yo abri el monitor la primera ves antes de enchufarlo para ver si a la vista esta todo ok y parecia que si..osea este problema que tiene ya es un problema que viene de hace rato (por algo lo tiraron) y no se veia ningun capacitor inchado ni reventado..e visto uno inchado en una tele que tengo que no funciona...(una raya en el medio) y si tiene un capacitor grande inchado y dos resistencias quemadas y oxidadas; pero este monitor a la vista tenia todo bien...algun integrado no sera no? como puedo medir para saver si estan bien los capacitores..teniendo en cuenta que estan soldados..el circuito de al rededor influira en la medicion...quiero tratar de hacer el arreglo con el monitor apagado no quiero correr riesgos..se cosas de electronica entiendo los basico pero de moniores y esas cosas nada. saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 27, 2008)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> ... pero este monitor a la vista tenia todo bien...algun integrado no sera no?


Todo es posible, solamente que la descripcion que hiciste no sugiere eso.



> como puedo medir para saver si estan bien los capacitores..teniendo en cuenta que estan soldados..el circuito de al rededor influira en la medicion...


Se usa un medidor de ESR y el circuito de alrededor no influye.

Si no se tiene, se pueden hacer mediciones indirectas a tester (monitor funcionando) pero no son 100% seguras. O ir soldando en paralelo condensadores iguales a los sospechosos (a veces hay que sacarlos si o si) y ver si anda.



> quiero tratar de hacer el arreglo con el monitor apagado no quiero correr riesgos..se cosas de electronica entiendo los basico pero de moniores y esas cosas nada. saludos


*Mientras tengas un diferencial* el unico que corre serio peligro es el monitor.
Las descargas que podes recibir no van a pasar de un buen susto, dolor muscular por un rato y algun 'pinchazo' del flyback, la peor parte la va a llevar el monitor como consecuencia del manotazo.

*El verdadero riesgo se corre cuando no se conoce lo que se toca*, porque se toman precauciones donde no hacen falta y no se ve donde esta el peligro.  Siempre existe la posibilidad de accidente, *pero la unica forma de evitarlos es no haciendo nada*.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ago 27, 2008)

jodido el tema del monitor...capacitores tiene muchos..hasta encontrar el problematico me va a costar...me han dicho muchos que saben que el monitor maneja tensiónes alticimas como el flayback ese cable que va a la pantalla del TRC ..estando prendido hay capacitores que aguantan hasta 400v..esta bien que con diyuntor no hay problema pero bueno vere que hago..supongamos el caso en que todos los capacitores esten 10 puntos..en que se podria seguir buscando..gracias chau


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 27, 2008)

> ..en que se podria seguir buscando..


Buscando el circuito del monitor... leyendo como funciona un monitor... identificando en la placa los diferentes bloques...
Tocando a lo pavote dificilmente consigas algo.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ago 27, 2008)

bueno como no se como funciona un monitor por eso pregunto aca..cuales pueden ser los problemas que tiene un monitor en el cual el brillo es pobre y muchas veces empieza a jugar....he tratado de leer cosas de monitores pero me faltan algunos conocimientos de electronica...no me voy a poner a tocar a lo "pavote" porque se que no voy a conseguir nada. El monitor es un Samsung SyncMaster 550v...muy conocido ahora de donde sacar el circuito ni idea.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 27, 2008)

Leer mas abajo: *Buscador de manuales de servicio*


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ago 27, 2008)

gracias ya lo encontre muchas gracias saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ago 27, 2008)

Amigo adri_ariel_05, en el flyback, parte posterior, encontrarás dos controles, uno dice FOCUS y el otro dice SCREEN.
Con el monitor encendido y con imagen, mueve el control SCREEN para verificar si el brillo aumenta y disminuye.
Si se modifica, sólo deberás fijarlo en un punto agradable para tí.
Si no se modifica, puede estar defectuoso el potenciometro de SCREEN o el circuito de la G2 en la placa del CRT.
Si el potenciometro de SCREEN está malo, deberás sustituir el flyback, si es que lo consigues. Si es la placa del CRT, sólo será una resistencia o una soldadura defectuosa.

Por si o por no, verifica precio de un monitor. Actualmentes los monitores CRT están fuera de las líneas de producción y sus precios por el piso. Es probable que no valga la pena reparalo, a menos que sólo estés pensando en la experiencia que vas a vivir.

Suerte y saludos:


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ago 27, 2008)

mas que nada es como decis vos...una experiencia que quiero vivir...me encanta la electronica la estudio aparte y arreglar mi propio monitor seria un orgullo...el tema es que el monitor muchas veces parpadea un poco de oscuro a mas claro...si yo modifico el pote del flyback quisas de me ponga mas claro pero cuando se produscan esos parpadeos de pondra mas claro...recien consegui el circuito del monitor...es enorme jaja y no lo entiendo mucho...me voy a fijar...generalmente permanece oscuro pero me voy a fijar el tema de las soldaduras. gracias chau


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 27, 2008)

Comparto con mcrven, revisa el control de screen del Flyback, (90%), ahora que marca y modelo es el monitor, el control de brillo frontal es digital o analogico ( a perillita)

Tambien puede estar mal el filtrado (capasitor) de la linea de alimentacion de los amplificador de colores(arriba de los 160v) esa alimentacion sale del flyback.

Si el monitor es de control analogico, seguro tiene un preset de subbrillo en la placa, toquetee por ahi, la humedad causa fallas en los preset.

Descarto totalmente que UD, ya repaso las soldaduras del flyback, la plaquetita que esta en el culito del tubo y reviso que no hay ninguna pista cortada, ni fisuras en la sona del flyback.

Saludos.

PD: cuidado con las altas tensiones, ahunque tengas Disyuntor diferencial, Termomagneticas y que se yo, si tocas la fase y el neutro de la entrad del monitor, quedas culito para arriba.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ago 27, 2008)

si ya se lo de las tensiónes...por eso mientras pueda hacer todo con el monitor apagado (luego de esperar un tiempo por supuesto sino es lo mismo) tengo una tele que anda mal pero el problema nada que ver...(una raya en el medio) mucho peor jeje....y este mismo tambien lo e visto en un clasico monitor syncmaster 550v de 15" tiene control digital creo...porque no tiene potes adelante son botones....voy a revisar cuando pueda lo del flyback aver si  no hay nada quemado o mal soldado...gracias chau


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 27, 2008)

La falla en el vertical (ralla al medio ) es mas simple. arma bien otro post y te ayudamos. Saludos.

PD: que monitor es el tuyo?


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ago 27, 2008)

es mas simple? jaja pense que era mas jodido
voy a hacer otro post..si ese es mas simple entonces tratare de arreglar ese...un televisor de 15 pulgadas philco..mientras este lo dejo en suspenso..muchas gracias a todos los que repondieron. saludos a todos


----------



## 003and (Sep 21, 2010)

yo tengo el mismo problema con un sync master 551v pero con darle golpesitos se aclara nuevamente alguno de ustedes puede sugerirme algo 

gracias


----------



## Dano (Sep 21, 2010)

003and dijo:


> yo tengo el mismo problema con un sync master 551v pero con darle golpesitos se aclara nuevamente alguno de ustedes puede sugerirme algo
> 
> gracias



Probaría buscar una soldadura fría, desarma el monitor y con una lapicera marcador o lo que sea (de plástico) ve dandole golpecitos (suaves) sobre la placa hasta que encuentres el punto donde hay falso contacto y luego resuelda la zona.

Saludos


----------



## DMag00 (Sep 21, 2010)

Un Tip para revisar capacitores secos sin quitarlos, pero peligroso en monitores.

Con el cautin activo(caliente) pasar la punta cerca de los capacitores posibles candidatos(tienes que calentarlos, sin quemarlos, osea que no los pegues al aislante o a la proteccion, solo acercalo, de hecho es más facil si tienes una pistola de aire caliente, porque solo tienes que direccionar el aire, y abarca zonas más grandes), como saben, la temperatura influye en la funcionalidad de estos componentes, y lo más importante, encontraras más rapido el componente dañado, aunque repito, es peligroso con monitores, o sea que se debe hacer con sumo cuidado. Yo empleo este metodo reparando tarjetas electronicas, así se puede indentificar casi cualquier componente dañado. y en cuanto a capacitores secos, pues aplico el metodo en capacitores de fuentes conmutadas, especialmente en el area de oscilación.

Si no me equivoco, al calentar el capacitor dañado, se debe apreciar un cambio notable, que es como sucede en las fuentes conmutadas.

en fin espero ser de ayuda, saludos.

Todo esto porque a mi tambien me costaba demasiado trabajo encontrar capacitores secos.

Busca cualquier fisura en el PCB del monitor, tambien me ha pasado que algunas tarjetas de monitores estan fracturadas, no rotas, pero las pistas se abren ligeramente ocasionando falsos contactos.

Puedes resoldar todo el PCB pad por pad. Algo entretenido pero funciona.


----------



## edgar carreras (Sep 27, 2010)

hola, el tema del brillo en monitores es poco  mas facil de lo normal,no creo que el problema sea la fuente o la salida mas 11ov, creo que tienes que cambiar los capacitores que rodean el flyback, si no cambia ajusta el screen a la mitad y desconecta un color porvez y ve que pasa si se aclara mas, si no alza el screen al maximo y tienes que poder ver las lineas de vertical, si es asi el problema es en la zana de video o placa cañon, sino aumenta el brillo tu tubo esta dañado. suerte


----------

